# Wilton 12.5" Planer



## jcecil (May 28, 2008)

I got the Rockler email that shows the Wilton 12.5" planer reg. 269.99 on sale for 99.99. I currently have a 13" delta but was thinking for 99 bucks it wouldn't be all that horrible to have a spare sitting around. Looks like it comes with the stand which I don't care so much about but I am curious does anybody have any experience with this machine to say its a decent machine or not?


----------



## KenGa (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw that as well and would be curious as to how good this planer was also.


----------



## jcecil (May 28, 2008)

One question I just now thought to add, was if it has any dust collection port? The only pictures I am seeing online are with either both tables folded up or from the front side only.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not finding it on their site for some reason….do you have a link ? Thank you


----------



## jcecil (May 28, 2008)

It appears to be a closeout or something, I couldn't find it on the Wilton site either. Here is Toolking's link:
http://www.toolking.com/wilton99182121-2inchthicknessplanerwithleg_stand.aspx

The replacement knives look to be around 19 bucks plus shipping so that is a plus compared to the delta I currently have


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a $99 special…. I could use something like this . Now if only we could get a link to Roclkler offer. Is the email that you got specifically for you or can you pass it on to others ? Can you forward the offer to Dusty56 at comcast dot net ? Thank you


----------



## jcecil (May 28, 2008)

It was one of the emails I get from the store manager from the St. Louis store. It says in regards to this particular item Minimum 10 per store. I looked up the item # from the ad online and it is not found. I will assume it is being clearanced via the stores. Not sure if you have a rockler near you but if you do it goes on sale starting January 3rd and our store is opening at 7am. So if you have a store close by give'em a call.

I forwarded you the email.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you very much for all of your help ….I live in western Massachusetts and the closest Rockler store is in the Boston area (Eastern MA).....Maybe I'll check the Albany NY area for stores as i am only about an hours drive to that neck of the woods. Happy New Year : )


----------



## exold (Aug 22, 2008)

On the topic of cheap Wilton shop tools, ToolKing seems to have the Wilton 6-1/8" Bench Jointer on sale for $99.


----------



## KenGa (Dec 30, 2008)

For a newbie like me this seems like a deal too good to pass up on.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello, 
Many people are requesting special accomodation for either the early sale of these items or the shipment of items from our store to their home/shop. In fairness to all, we are sticking to the "first come first serve" method of selling sale items with limited quantities. I hope this information clarifies any questions you have regarding tomorrow's sale. -Management

Rockler Retail Stores and Rockler Online run their own independent sale offers, and the Wilton Planer is only available in limited quantities for purchase at Rockler Retail locations beginning tomorrow 01/03/09. We have answered several dozen inquiries about the sale items found in the e-mail flyer you received.

This is the reply I got from Rockler…...Only available in store…...only 10 items per store , so you'll have to be there early !


----------



## klt (Jan 2, 2009)

looking at the one we have on the floor there is no incorporated dust port but it would be easy to improvise one.
the blades are actually exposed from the back of the unit which is a bit scary, nothing a little red warning paint wouldn't fix.
all in all not a bad little unit for the price (this coming from a Rockler associate).


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This looks like somebody was at Rockler early this morning!

It just goes to show that some people are always out to make a buck, or in this case, 75 bucks.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

The sad part is the fact that they took something of limited supply out of the hands of someone else that actually needed the machine ! I was going to make the trip from Western MA to the Boston area ,(closest store to me…205 miles round trip) but they couldn't "hold" one for me even if I gave them my CC number over the phone .


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Dusty - I know what you mean. more power to capitalism, but in this case, it IS a limited supply item, and I'm sure some people could really benefit more by getting this at store cost, then using this as a money maker… kind of a shame…


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

I was lucky enough to pick up one of these planers this morning from my local Rockler here in Milwaukee. The store opened at 7am, and I got to the parking lot at 10 after 6 and received a ticket for the last planer. There were about 10 cars there ahead of me at that time. The item I was most interested in was the Delta JT360 jointer selling for $200. There were 8 of those I believe. Unfortunately I did not get one of those. Now I have to break it to my wife that I have to buy the Ridgid one.


----------



## Ezra (Apr 20, 2008)

In regards to the Craigslist item, I wouldn't be surprised to see some of the Delta JT360's pop-up too due to the $200 sale. There were a lot of unhappy people who showed up before the store opened in Milwaukee, only to find out that the jointers and planers were gone already. They could have sold 40-50 of them I bet.


----------



## jcecil (May 28, 2008)

I already saw one of the delta power feeder's on the St. Louis craigslist for 180 and it was 99 bucks today. To me it is a shame that some guy that really would like one or needs one couldn't have gotten it for 99 bucks. If the guy on craigslist were trying to make a buck to feed his kids then so be it but I highly doubt that is the motivation here. Oh well hope some of you guys got a good deal and will put the tools to good use, I was too far back in line (probably about 200 people deep, I didn't know if I was in line for a planer or for concert tickets) which in effect saved me 100 bucks that I can use to save up for a larger planer.


----------



## KenGa (Dec 30, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get a planer this morning by arriving at 6:00. The line grew quite long but I walked away very happy for my purposes. I thought I was the only crazy one but apparently not.


----------



## bluz (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I am restoring a 27' sailboat and have been out of woodworking mostly for the past 20 years pursuing a career in journalism. Now that I am teaching, I have decided to resurrect a former trade as a hobby. I went to boatbuilding school in Seattle in the early 1980s and worked in several boatyards, finishing up in Alameda, California.

I have been following this thread. This morning, I drove from Morgantown, West Virginia the 1.5 hours to Pittsburgh Rockler store and arrived about 6:15 am. There were at least fifteen or so people in line ahead of me. I thought the Rockler staff handled the sale very well, handing out tickets for the hot sale items, such as the joiner, planer and power feed. I had come for the Delta joiner ($199) and the Wilton planer ($99) and I thought they would be gone by the time it was my turn. But I got a ticket for the 7th jointer (of 8 total) and 7th Wilton planer (of 10). I was very happy that I didn't turn around and leave as I considered when I arrived. The person behind me got the last power feeder.

The staff were very helpful, but shorthanded, as one person didn't show up for the 7am shift. Within 60 minutes, the manager said someone walked off with two scroll saws they didn't pay for, and there were people taking tickets off the joiner and planer boxes and presenting them at the cash register, although they had not waited in line or received the corresponding tickets. God bless the store staff, they kept their cool during a pretty hectic and maddening time.

I came home and googled some planers. The Wilton 12.5 appears to be the exact same planer as the Grizzly http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/131
and Performax 
http://www.performaxpower.com/90230.html
branded 12.5" planers (different paint scheme and logo).

As I am not using the planer in an everyday, production capacity, it seems perfect for my needs. And at $99 you cannot beat it. It did not come with a dust collector, but Grizzly has one for around $16 that should fit….


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I'll be darned…You're right about the Performax products …even the 6" jointer is the same thing with different colored plastic handles ! LOL Thanks for pointing that out : )..Shop around


----------



## DarbyHolsing (Mar 23, 2013)

I have had one of these for probably 6 years and have run 1000s of feet through it.
I really have abused it by running 12" oak. It will take it if you just take your time. I also have run a ton of old dirty barn wood through it. I am only on my second set of knives! I love it! However, I am online now looking for new brushes for it (I can't find the spare set it came with).
It does not have a dust port (I made one).

I recommend it. It has been a champ for me!


----------

